# Life Safety Code and HVAC Filters



## Randy L (Jun 11, 2008)

This isn't electrical related, but someone might kow this....

Does anyone know if the LSC mandates a minimum frequency for changing of HVAC filters in health care facilities? I can't find it anywhere in the 2008 book, but I might not be looking correctly.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

There is nothing to do with time (frq). in the code. But, when they are clogged the air flow is low enough to drop coil temps. to the point of fans shutting off on the freeze protection, while in the a/c mode.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't know about your state but in California state codes required facilities to maintain logs of filter changes as required by the manufacturer (PM's). These logs had the date/time and person listed who performed the PM. If a complaint went to CAL-OSHA due to smells/mold or other health issues related to indoor air quality the logs were reviewed for compliance. Each health care facility has inspections by state inspectors to maintain their license to operate.


----------



## mtheyssen (Sep 25, 2008)

Be careful! There is some major liability concern with this one.

Most Health care facilities should have a site specific program for the maintenance of HVAC systems including filter changes. Here are some very important things to remember if you are not familiar or havent done Temp. Control in a hospital before:

1) Remember that hundreds of sick people enter that hospital with infectious bacteria, viruses, and diseases. Most of that stuff is probably in those filters!

2) Coordinate HVAC system maintenance with infection-control staff and relocate immunocompromised patients if necessary

3) Bag dust-filled filters immediately upon removal to prevent dispersion of dust and fungal spores during transport within the facility. 

4.) Prevent dust accumulation by cleaning air-duct grilles in accordance with facility-specific procedures and schedules and when rooms are not occupied by patients. They usually have someone clean with a anti-micrbrial agent of some sort.

5.) Remember if you ever have to shut down a unit you must not alter or adversely affect pressure differentials maintained in laboratories or critical-care areas with specific ventilation requirements.

Hospitals (health care facilities) usually have their own strict procedures on filter changes and probably not a good idea to "dust" any rooms that may have sick, weak, elderly, healing people in them without checking and letting someone know first. 
Oh, and I wouldnt breathe or touch any dust on those filters either.

Have fun,
Michael


----------



## mtheyssen (Sep 25, 2008)

CDC (center for disease control and prevention)
*
National Center for Infectious Diseases*
*
Guidelines for Environmental Infection Control in Health-Care Facilities


*


----------

